# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  MANITOU TELESCO 1230 MLT - 1994

## Benj@min_Fr@ncia

*Manitou MT 12-30 SCPT, 12 Metros, 4 ruedas motrices, procedencia francesa* 
Cabina de vidrio - Año 1994 - 8 730 horas - Capacidad de carga 3 Toneladas
Se entrega al terminal de Callao Peru - transit time 39 days tiempo del mar - precio C&F Callao 23'000 EUR
Interesados escribir a globaldeliveryconcept@gmail.com o llamar al 993 281030Temas similares: Artículo: IV Cenagro actualizará información sobre el sector agrario que data de 1994

----------

